# questions about the radiator drain plug?



## Auchie005 (Dec 24, 2005)

Ok here is my problem. i bought a raditor form a wholesale company for my 1993 nissan 240sx KA24DE automatic, and they sent me a radiator that was exactly the same, so i thought. well after about 3 months my car all of a sudden starts leaking coolant and overheated, i got under my car and the drain plug was half way out and looked to be cross threaded. ive looked at junkyards and only found SOHC's and the drain plugs were differnt, and i ordered from an autoparts store and it was the same as the SOHC's at the junkyards. Is there a differnce from the DOHC and the SOHC radiators and drain plugs. ive had no luck and one little piece of plastic has kept my car off the road for 3 days now. please help! any help will be appretiated.


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

as far as i know its the same, just try it and see, if it leaks then it is different if it doesnt leak then well who cares it works


----------



## Auchie005 (Dec 24, 2005)

well i found out that my radiator i bought had two drain plugs. one by the lower radiator hose on the passenger side, and one by my lower tranny line on the drivers side. the one by the passenger side looks like a 16 mm bolt size and the other one that ive keep buying from everywhere is only about 12 mm's. well the place i bought my radiator from claims its my problem so im going to plug it with some apoxy or JB welding or something. thanks for helping me out slammed91-240. i hope nobody else has this problem cause my cars been out of commision now for about 5 days all because some dumb $5 peice of plastic.


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

the plastic drain plug was crossthreaded?

i just changed a leaking water pump and remember the plug being plastic with an o-ring.


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

yes the plug has an o-ring, which one was leaking, i have an extra radiator i'll see if its still got one in it and go match it to one at advance auto and give you the part number, better yet i can pull one out of mine, just tell me which one is leaking


----------



## Auchie005 (Dec 24, 2005)

i found out that my friend with a SOHC motor had the same hole but it was completely cut off, like had a plastic piece in there. it was not a drain plug. the radiator place finally found the problem and the piece, so i have been happier since yesterday. thanks everybody for the help, and by the way this peice was located about 1 inch towards the passenger side from the lower radiator hose. it is about 3/4 inch thick compared to the barely 1/2 drain plug on the other side.


----------

